# Low Globulin in puppy?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Coco, it looks like several things can cause low globulin. Did you see this article? https://www.2ndchance.info/dxme-Globulin.htm


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Coco, it looks like several things can cause low globulin. Did you see this article? https://www.2ndchance.info/dxme-Globulin.htm


I saw this one. Thankfully her liver and kidney levels look good. Our vet said she should be eating food with 35% protein, but we can’t find any. Everything says 27% minimum on the bag. We told her Allie eats three to four times a day and she thinks that should give her enough protein. She is growing and gaining weight well.

The vaccines she was given by her breeder are a bit different with the scheduling, and our vet was surprised at the frequency. But the breeder said they were single antigen vaccines and therefore safe to give once a week like they were given. A Dr. Bob Page is the inventor of the vaccines Allie received before coming to us. I am unfamiliar.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it is good to know your Vet is not concerned! As far as high protein if you go to Chewy.com and in the side bar select 'high protein' you will gt a large variety of foods! They list food values for every food they sell so it is a good place to at least search!
A few I found are ;

Victor Select Nutra Pro Active Dog & Puppy (38%) 4.5 stars on DFA

Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Chicken (37%) 5 stars

Merrick Grain Free Real Texas Beef & Sweet Potato (38%) 4.5 stars



I personally would stay with the lower protein you are now using as slow and steady growth is preferable over the rapid growth caused by high protein..........JMO!


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Well it is good to know your Vet is not concerned! As far as high protein if you go to Chewy.com and in the side bar select 'high protein' you will gt a large variety of foods! They list food values for every food they sell so it is a good place to at least search!
> A few I found are ;
> 
> Victor Select Nutra Pro Active Dog & Puppy (38%) 4.5 stars on DFA
> ...


Thanks Mollymuima! I agree, we are probably safer sticking with what we are feeding for now. Our vet is going to keep an eye on it. She seems so healthy and happy, I hope it’s just a matter of boosting her immune system. If it doesn’t improve there are some internal medicine vets we can take her to here that might have more advice on what we can do and what’s causing it.


----------

